# Western Digital Morse Code



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi all

Am i right when i say that the holes on the sides of the Western Digital External hard drives says something?

If so does anybody know what it says? I tried to work it out but it is proving dificult to work out where a new letter starts. ( I am waiting for data to copy so had a bit of time to waste  )

JPLamb


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Beg your pardon?


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

Have you not heard of this before?

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/slideshow/,0101-111283-0----jpg-.html

Have a look, the side is made up of a load of dash's and dots these are said to say something if you use morse code to translate it. found a few sites that have mentioned it but none have said what it says,

The online translator i tried to use worked i just could not tell where one word ended and another started.



JPLamb

P.S. I am full of useless infomation


----------

